# Differences in therapists



## Doe

How do you know which type of therapist you should look for?
I mean, my husband and I have been having some issues lately, that I really feel I need to talk to someone about. Do I look for a therapist to just go and get things off my chest, and get advice, or do I find a marriage counselor? Is there even a difference? I think the problem is both of us, but my husband feels it's me.


----------



## WantsHappiness

We went the route of marriage counseling because of the problems that were coming up in our marriage. Most marriage counselors will have you attend a couple individual sessions in addition to joint sessions so that they get a true picture of your relationship. Our marriage counselor very much worked on our individual issues in the joint sessions, they were the cause of our problems after all. But they can also advise you in the case that you need to see a psychologist or psychiatrist instead of a basic counselor. 

The problems in your marriage cannot be all on you. While you may have the bigger responsibility for the current issues, your partner also plays a part and at the very least should attend some sessions with you to illustrate what he feels needs to be worked on. 

You might have to try a few different counselors before you find one that works for you.


----------



## HappyHer

If your issues are based around your marriage, then yes, seek a relationship therapist. WantsHappiness had some good points and it's true that you may have to go through several counselors/therapists until you find the best fit.

Make some calls and ask if they'll do a mini-session to give you the opportunity to feel them out without spending the money for a full session.


----------



## Doe

Thank you. So even if it's just me going to talk to someone, it is appropriate to talk to a marriage counselor. I would prefer a marriage counselor, but I just wasn't sure if it's ok, if it's only 1 spouse going. I know we should both go, but at this point, I guess I just feel like I need to talk to someone and figure out if I'm being unreasonable, or if I have valid reasons for feeling the way I do.


----------



## Amplexor

When we started our counseling, I went first to try and understand what was going on in the marriage. Once I did that my wife joined so that her side of the story was presented. We went for a few months and it did help. Good luck.


----------

